# South African flags, car accessories!



## mhebrard2002 (Jun 5, 2010)

Where in Dubai can I find South African flags and car accessories???


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

at Carrefour in Mirdiff. Yet I couldn't get the flag of the team I'm rooting for!


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

|James| said:


> at Carrefour in Mirdiff. Yet I couldn't get the flag of the team I'm rooting for!


France??!

COME ON ENG-ERRRRRRR-LAAAAAND!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

nope I'm rooting for Ronaldo!


----------

